# My pride.. my modest collection of makeup! (pic heavy)



## Mizzvaine (Jul 6, 2009)

The love affair started a year ago.. I used to have a job but not anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




here's a year worth of makeup porn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








My MAC collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








tiny NARS collection. (want more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





STILA love. <3





CS contour/blush palette. Must-have! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












CS 88 palette that i decorated. 





L'oreal HIP duos. These are awesome! 





Other drugstore (Milani/FLIRT!/Sugar etc) brands.





My colorful brushes (Bourjois, Brush Lab, Sonia Kashuk)





Travel Brushes from Sonia Kashuk! 





My  ginormous to teeny weeny kabuki brushes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Everything organized. 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 6, 2009)

What an great collection and I love the brushes you've got x


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 6, 2009)

that's a very nice collection


----------



## n_c (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome collection!


----------



## charmaine 82 (Jul 6, 2009)

all ur items from drugstore is like a treasure for me


----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 6, 2009)

Your organization rocks...love a girl that's not afarid of colour!


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 6, 2009)

My god you women are enablers!!! LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I will have to get a job just so I can afford this obsession everybody is getting me into!! Ahhhh!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 6, 2009)

I love those Bourjois brushes, I wish they had them in the UK.

I have the same NARS duo as you and those colours are surprisingly easy to use in my everyday looks and they're so bright too!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 6, 2009)

LOVe your collection...especially your NARS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I own next to nothing from them


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 6, 2009)

I love the pink brushes. Nice collection.


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jul 6, 2009)

_*Thanks guys!*_




The Bourjois brushes are love! They are so soft, and they get the job done! I don't think I would need MAC brushes  I got them at Sephora as a set.. sadly, someone stole my eyeshadow brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NARS e/s are so easy to blend. I was skeptical to buy that duo because of the bright colors but it is pretty wearable.

So sad i have no job for almost a year now... I can't do makeup splurges anymore.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 6, 2009)

This is a great collection!


----------



## eskae (Jul 6, 2009)

wow great collection!!


----------



## mern (Jul 6, 2009)

awesome!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizzvaine* 

 
_*Thanks guys!*




The Bourjois brushes are love! They are so soft, and they get the job done! I don't think I would need MAC brushes  I got them at Sephora as a set.. sadly, someone stole my eyeshadow brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NARS e/s are so easy to blend. I was skeptical to buy that duo because of the bright colors but it is pretty wearable.

So sad i have no job for almost a year now... I can't do makeup splurges anymore._

 

Maybe not having a job is good in a way, I know that I always buy useless crap and end up selling it on ebay.

I love love love that NARS duo and wanted to buy it for ages but had nothing to wear it with, then I got an Indian outfit which had those two colours in it (I wanted it to be yellow and blue but they got the colours wrong) and I wore the duo then and have used it pretty much since then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I come to America I am so going to go mad buying MUFE, Sonia K brushes, NYX and the Loreal HIP stuff.


----------



## User93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats a great collection! can you please name MAC blushes in the order? I like them all!!!


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Maybe not having a job is good in a way, I know that I always buy useless crap and end up selling it on ebay.

I love love love that NARS duo and wanted to buy it for ages but had nothing to wear it with, then I got an Indian outfit which had those two colours in it (I wanted it to be yellow and blue but they got the colours wrong) and I wore the duo then and have used it pretty much since then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I come to America I am so going to go mad buying MUFE, Sonia K brushes, NYX and the Loreal HIP stuff._

 
Same here... as long as it's on sale, i tend to buy it even if i dont need it. 

Wish NARS is more affordable. I can't justify spending $32 on an eyeshadow duo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehe. 

Well, you should go during IMATs coz MUFE is 40% off. that's awesome!


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Thats a great collection! can you please name MAC blushes in the order? I like them all!!!_

 
I have Peachykeen, Dollymix and Plumfoolery. 
All of them are gorgeous colors!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 7, 2009)

Great collection. I'm really loving your brushes!!!!!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizzvaine* 

 
_Same here... as long as it's on sale, i tend to buy it even if i dont need it. 

Wish NARS is more affordable. I can't justify spending $32 on an eyeshadow duo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehe. 

Well, you should go during IMATs coz MUFE is 40% off. that's awesome!_

 
Yeah that used to be me before, that's how I ended up with about 10 eyeshadow trios which I've touched all of one time so I'm going to take them to the charity shop as I don't get any use from them. Now I'm just getting a small collection of stuff I will actually use. 

Me and my friend are planning a trip whilst IMATS is on


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 8, 2009)

nice, nice, nice, nice...  i love it


----------



## amelia370 (Jul 28, 2009)

lots of color! I envy you, I am all about the neutrals.


----------



## Jishin (Jul 30, 2009)

beautiful collection, in one year. I'm jealous


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 30, 2009)

That's a nice collection!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 30, 2009)

That's an awesome collection that you have!!


----------



## ExplicitKisses (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm loving those colorful brushes.


----------

